# Small road bike.



## Milzy (11 Aug 2021)

I’m thinking of buying a Planet X Spitfire but the wait is at least 3 months. 
I’m waiting on LBS for a CAAD13 but they have no forks. I’ve lost patience now. 
If anyone wants to sell a small aggressive geo road bike to put me on let me know. 
Thanks.


----------



## Venod (11 Aug 2021)

There is this on Facebook.


View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/260379858849034/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%22-7980614519598158205%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22989648229734414573%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A989648229734414573%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A46%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A5225340727952670720%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A3.1437978921287e-5%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A3515%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%22-7980626339346133099%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%223800056436365459456%22%7D


----------



## Milzy (11 Aug 2021)

I’m 5’7” so need 50 in kinesis 51 in cannondale & 52 in most other stuff.


----------



## theloafer (12 Aug 2021)

thinking of selling my Cannondale Synapse 51cm ...  not rode it since i had my eye operations 2017 been in spare room ..
spec +review Cannondale Synapse Carbon SRAM Apex 2011 review - The Bike List


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Aug 2021)

@Milzy, it’s worth having a look at teenage bikes!

I’m 5ft 7 and wear a short 29” trouser leg and I ride a Wiggins Rouen. It’s a 48cm seat tube with a 52cm top tube which in some adult brands is categorised as a XS (Focus) or a small (Decathlon,Giant etc). The teenage size would be the biggest one as it is a step over into adult sizes!! There is more supply and keener prices. Ha ha


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2021)

Somebody must have a small road


theloafer said:


> thinking of selling my Cannondale Synapse 51cm ... not rode it since i had my eye operations 2014 been in spare room ..
> spec +review Cannondale Synapse Carbon SRAM Apex 2011 review - The Bike List
> 
> 
> View attachment 603873


I am waiting forever for a fork to arrive to do my CAAD build it could take months. Something like this would put me on with club rides. I could sell it back to you later.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Somebody must have a small road
> 
> I am waiting forever for a fork to arrive to do my CAAD build it could take months. Something like this would put me on with club rides. I could sell it back to you later.



Buy it...


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

N+1 sunshine......


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

All I'll say is a mate put up a XS MTB for sale a few years ago. Wouldn't fit me, but it's right for the Boss, so I bought it. Got a bloody great bargain from him TBH - the bike is mint (arrived covered in dirt). The down side is there is no way it fits me, even puttin the dropper seatpost up, it's way too short for me and I'm only 5' 9" and take a medium. I can't even mess about on it, just too small. And it's seriously lighter than my MTB. MrsF likes it, but it's not as 'fast' as her hybrid....


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Somebody must have a small road
> 
> I am waiting forever for a fork to arrive to do my CAAD build it could take months. Something like this would put me on with club rides. I could sell it back to you later.


Don‘t you have a bike?


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Don‘t you have a bike?


Only a gravel bike which rides nice but it’s way too slow & heavy to go on long days with the quick men.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Only a gravel bike which rides nice but it’s way too slow & heavy to go on long days with the quick men.


Even with nice slick tyres on?


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Only a gravel bike which rides nice but it’s way too slow & heavy to go on long days with the quick men.


It’s not the bike, it‘s the rider 

And you’ve only got one bike?


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> It’s not the bike, it‘s the rider
> 
> And you’ve only got one bike?


Last chain gang I struggled bad with gravel bike but they averaged about 220 watts for 105 mins & I averaged 259 watts with them waiting for me. We all weigh roughly the same. That’s a ‘huge’ difference. Dogma F12’s & Canyon Ultimates vs Evans’s own pig iron.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Last chain gang I struggled bad with gravel bike but they averaged about 220 watts for 105 mins & I averaged 259 watts with them waiting for me. We all weigh roughly the same. That’s a ‘huge’ difference. Dogma F12’s & Canyon Ultimates vs Evans’s own pig iron.


No idea what that means but sounds like you need a Pinarello


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Even with nice slick tyres on?


Yes.


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> No idea what that means but sounds like you need a Pinarello


LOL No I don’t I need a “Road Bike”. 🤣


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> LOL No I don’t I need a “Road Bike”. 🤣


Isn't a Pinarello a roadbike then?


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Isn't a Pinarello a roadbike then?


They make gravel bikes mountain bikes and road bikes. I just need ‘any’ half decent road bike.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Isn't a Pinarello a roadbike then?


That's all they used to sell, but apparently they also do gravel bikes now!

PS Beaten to it again...


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's all they used to sell, but apparently they also do gravel bikes now!
> 
> PS Beaten to it again...


They do some nice E-bikes too.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> They make gravel bikes mountain bikes and road bikes. I just need ‘any’ half decent road bike.


I’ve got 4 but they’d all be too big for you, soz


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> They do some nice E-bikes too.


Maybe you could keep up on one of those?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> They do some nice E-bikes too.


I'm hoping to avoid motor power for at least another 10 years, but if I ever go electric then an e-Pinarello would be rather nice!



vickster said:


> Maybe you could keep up on one of those?


Uphill, yes, but a legal motor wouldn't help on the flat unless you had the headwind-from-hell! (Who can't ride at 25 kph/15.5 mph on the flat?)


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm hoping to avoid motor power for at least another 10 years, but if I ever go electric then an e-Pinarello would be rather nice!
> 
> 
> Uphill, yes, but a legal motor wouldn't help on the flat unless you had the headwind-from-hell! (Who can't ride at 25 kph/15.5 mph on the flat?)


You can pedal them though 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> You can pedal them though 🤷‍♀️


True, but it would be a bit odd to buy an e-bike to keep up with faster riders but then not be able to use the motor!

(Definitely not the case on very hilly routes though - for most people a Pinarello e-bike would be much quicker on _them_.)


----------



## Milzy (14 Aug 2021)

Venod said:


> There is this on Facebook.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/260379858849034/?ref=browse_tab&referral_code=marketplace_general&referral_story_type=general&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%22-7980614519598158205%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%22989648229734414573%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A989648229734414573%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A6%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A46%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A5225340727952670720%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A501%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A3.1437978921287e-5%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3A3515%2C%5C%22grouping_info%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%2C%22lightning_feed_qid%22%3A%22-7980626339346133099%22%2C%22lightning_feed_ranking_signature%22%3A%223800056436365459456%22%7D



I asked but he sold it


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2021)

@Milzy 
52cm Colnago in Harrogate?

View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/194934414022391/permalink/1893724947476654/


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who can't ride at 25 kph/15.5 mph on the flat?)


Many, many cyclists. Me included. Other than in still air, very difficult to sustain. Caveat: I don't ride on roads any more than I can help. If I did, it would probably be easier.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Many, many cyclists. Me included. Other than in still air, very difficult to sustain. Caveat: I don't ride on roads any more than I can help. If I did, it would probably be easier.


Offroad, granted, it could be _very _difficult!

On good flat tarmac on a still day and riding in a fairly comfortable position with hands on the hoods, you'd only need to sustain just over 100 W to do 25 kph which should be okay for anybody who doesn't have health problems and who cycles regularly?


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Offroad, granted, it could be _very _difficult!
> 
> On good flat tarmac on a still day and riding in a fairly comfortable position with hands on the hoods, you'd only need to sustain just over 100 W to do 25 kph which should be okay for anybody who doesn't have health problems and who cycles regularly?


I don't ride off road as in mtb, just not on roads. And even if I did, where's this 'good, flat tarmac'? Not even the best of west country roads have much of this. And, flat bars. Only. Check the Burrator ride I posted last, here. Easily the smoothest ride I ever undertake, and even that was a hard average to achieve,. I was far from the slowest doing the circuits...I will certainly say I don't do enough miles, but I do what I can.
So, to bring this thread detour to an end, I can perfectly see why e-bikes work for so many, because a sustained 15.5mph would seem like flying to a lot of cyclists.


----------



## Milzy (16 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> @Milzy
> 52cm Colnago in Harrogate?
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/194934414022391/permalink/1893724947476654/



This is designed specifically for women.


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> This is designed specifically for women.


So...just change the saddle, maybe wider bars, there's generally no other great difference in geo. We taller women ride "men's" bikes 

But if it's not for you, then it's not


----------



## DCBassman (16 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> We taller women ride "men's" bikes


We stumpier men ride "girls" bikes!


----------



## Alex321 (17 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> I’m 5’7” so need 50 in kinesis 51 in cannondale & 52 in most other stuff.



It isn't just about your height. Inside leg and arm length also matter when deciding a bike size. 

Though you probably have a pretty good idea of that, given you have looked at a variety.

I'm 5'9" but with an inside leg of 29" definitely want the smaller option if 5'9" is covered by more than one. I think the 53cm Cube I just bought is pretty well spot on for me (according to their charts, either 53 or 56 is OK for 5'9").


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2021)

Dunno if @acuna_read ever sold this?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridley-noah-rs-2012-xs-campagnolo.271492/#post-6322664


----------



## bikingdad90 (20 Aug 2021)

I didn’t sell my Wiggins Rouen and I am hankering after going back to discs because I want to ride outside this winter instead of when it is just dry. 

The spec is updated slightly from the initial advert with 38cm end to end or 36cm C2C bars, white Fizik bar tape, fulcrum racing 5 wheels and a Ritchey 100mm 6 degree stem. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wiggins-rouen-48cm-seat-tube-and-52cm-tt.274406/

Let me know if it is of any interest?

Cheers Chris


----------



## Milzy (20 Aug 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> I didn’t sell my Wiggins Rouen and I am hankering after going back to discs because I want to ride outside this winter instead of when it is just dry.
> 
> The spec is updated slightly from the initial advert with 38cm end to end or 36cm C2C bars, white Fizik bar tape, fulcrum racing 5 wheels and a Ritchey 100mm 6 degree stem.
> 
> ...


I’d get my self dropped on that I’m afraid. Great for a beginner or commuter or trainer bike.


----------



## bikingdad90 (20 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> I’d get my self dropped on that I’m afraid. Great for a beginner or commuter or trainer bike.


 No probs, I can smash out a good 16-17mph on it as I spend most of my time in the bottom 3/4 cogs anyway which wouldn’t be much different to a 10/11 speed. Only really struggle with the uphill as the jumps are larger up to the 30 but to be honest I spend most climbs in the 26 or 28 and rarely use the 30t.

With lights, computer and saddle bag it nudges just over 11kg which is fairly light.


----------



## Milzy (20 Aug 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> No probs, I can smash out a good 16-17mph on it as I spend most of my time in the bottom 3/4 cogs anyway which wouldn’t be much different to a 10/11 speed. Only really struggle with the uphill as the jumps are larger up to the 30 but to be honest I spend most climbs in the 26 or 28 and rarely use the 30t.
> 
> With lights, computer and saddle bag it nudges just over 11kg which is fairly light.


We are 22-23 mph on weds nights & average bike weight is 8 kg. I bet Bradley Wiggins would struggle a lot too.


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2021)

If you can find one…although the small may still be a bit big for you
https://www.halfords.com/bikes/road...-road-bike-2021---s-m-l-xl-frames-365462.html


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Aug 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Planet-X...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0 any good? Looks fast.

there is also a seller on eBay you can search with the term seller:bikeworksderby


----------



## Milzy (22 Aug 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Planet-X...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0 any good? Looks fast.
> 
> there is also a seller on eBay you can search with the term seller:bikeworksderby


Looked at that. He never accepts offers.


----------

